# Down on the Farm



## dpc (May 3, 2016)

I was visiting a brother-in-law on his farm a couple of days ago and took some pics of his animals.


----------



## R1-7D (May 4, 2016)

Lovely pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> Lovely pictures, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2016)

Ranch cat, not quite feral but close...


----------

